# NYPD Officer Clandestinely Shoots Teen In NW Washington



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

D.C. police are trying to find out why a New York City policeman waited until he got home to report he shot a teenager in Northwest Friday night.

Police said they received a 911 call for the sound of gunshots about 9 p.m. from the 1600 block of Nicholson Street, a neighborhood just south of 16th Street and Military Road.

Investigators said patrol officers spotted a stolen car and inside that car was three teenagers and sources said four silver-colored replica pistols. The guns looked real but were unable to fire bullets.

Then minutes later, around the corner in a Cul De Sac on Manchester Place, officers found a 16-year-old who had been shot in the arm.

Detectives said they received a phone call Sunday morning that appeared to connect the two incidents.

"We subsequently learned on Sunday morning that a New York Police Department officer was involved in the incident and had discharged his weapon in the District of Columbia," said D.C. police Lt. Michelle Milam.

Investigators believe the New York City officer, who had been visiting friends in the neighborhood, may have been the victim of a holdup.

"The case is currently still under investigation so some aspects of the investigation we're unable to talk about at this time," Milam said. "But we are exploring the fact that robbery may have been involved at some point in the incident.

Police said after they finish their investigation the information will go to the U.S. Attorney's office where federal prosecutors will decide whether or not charges will be filed against the New York officer.

Officials said the officer also faces an internal affairs investigation with his own department.

Copyright 2005 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, this may be the first legal test for HR218! 

No doubt the gun-unfriendly attitude of DC contributed to the NYPD officer waiting until he was back home before reporting the incident!

Hope he doesn't get fried too badly! No doubt they will try to roast him in DC.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

LenS said:


> Well, this may be the first legal test for HR218!
> 
> No doubt the gun-unfriendly attitude of DC contributed to the NYPD officer waiting until he was back home before reporting the incident!
> 
> Hope he doesn't get fried too badly! No doubt they will try to roast him in DC.


Considering his delay in reporting the incident, I have to wonder if he even knew about HR 218. Assuming he wasn't drunk or on drugs, he was perfectly within the law to have his concealed weapon with him, and if it was a bad shoot, I tend to think he wouldn't have said anything at all.

I knew about HR 218 for over 6 months before I got "official" word about it.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Maybe he didn't have a cell phone on him and he stopped at every payphone on the highway all the way back to NYC? You know how unreliable those payphones can be! All busted up & smelling like wino. *


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, this seems a bit fishy. I bet there's more than meets the eye on this one. I wonder how bad of a neighborhood it was?


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

An interesting note....
The NYPD's (Last time I checked) current internal policy prohibits officers from carrying nationwide in accordance with HR 218. Prior to HR 218, certain states had reciprocity agreements with NY under which an NYPD officer could carry out-of-state. I do not know if there was an agreement with DC.

Retired NYPD officers can carry nationwide under HR 218 interestingly enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

PhilipD said:


> An interesting note....
> The NYPD's (Last time I checked) current internal policy prohibits officers from carrying nationwide in accordance with HR 218. Prior to HR 218, certain states had reciprocity agreements with NY under which an NYPD officer could carry out-of-state. I do not know if there was an agreement with DC.
> 
> Retired NYPD officers can carry nationwide under HR 218 interestingly enough.


That makes no sense to me. The NYPD could instantly stop their retired people from carrying under HR 218, by denying them retired ID cards.

If the NYPD doesn't trust their active police officers with nationwide concealed carry, I highly doubt they're going to allow their retired people to carry.


----------

